# Moving to China with a small dog



## lifeiscontent (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey everyone,

first time poster here.

I'm trying to figure out the best way to deal with moving to china with my Shiba Inu Dog. She's about 16lbs and I've heard bad things about the 30 day quarantine. So I'm wondering if there's a way to get out of that.

Also wondering if anyone has tips on moving fragile stuff overseas.

I've got about $12,000 dollars worth of DJ Equipment, and some special lights I'd like to bring with me.

Thanks for the help!

- Aaron


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

lifeiscontent said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> first time poster here.
> 
> ...


There is no way around the quarantine unless you know powerful people here. You do realise there is rabies here? I live in China and have two dogs, last year someone stole one of my dogs just before the dog meat festival, so take care of your dog please.

As for your equipment I would take out insurance.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

As for your equipment I take it that it is too large to go as luggage therefore be prepared to fork out the high customs duty on it before it is released to you.

Also you may find it causes questions to be asked as to why you want to bring it into the country as it could be suspected that you intend to use it as a method of employment unless your visa application actually covers its use.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

